# Coming soon



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Glenway gave me some flame boxelder awhile back I've been waiting for it to dry to keep it for cracking as it was drying I painted bees wax on the end grain well I must've got it too thick as the wood Spalted as it dried it looks great to me so now I'm stabilizing it as I've turned this wood before and it is soft wood stabilizing it makes it rock hard and it makes a great sounding call here's some pictures of a squirrel call I made out of this wood and some blanks tell me what you think


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is pretty wood you have there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those calls look great pokey. The blanks will likely be just as awesome when you get done with them.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you guys the call is finished with ca and that blank had a big knot in it that was cracked it’s a learning curve but fun


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in call.

Boxelder is a Maple--- that's why its so hard after it dries.

I sent PW some Juniper blanks quit awhile ago--- wonder if he ever turned any calls from it.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see the stabilized difference in the finish with the CA. I can give you details on an owl hooters layout if you'd like. The one I have is plastic and a bit small to imitate the great horned owl's deep tone, but the hole set up works. I'll get a picture of it. No reeds necessary.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Real** Nice Buddy very nice------I'll take one in your cottontail Supreme :hunter4:** :hunter4:*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

glenway said:


> I can see the stabilized difference in the finish with the CA. I can give you details on an owl hooters layout if you'd like. The one I have is plastic and a bit small to imitate the great horned owl's deep tone, but the hole set up works. I'll get a picture of it. No reeds necessary.


Yes Glenway I would be interested


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are the dimensions: Overall length is 6 in.; Inside diameter is 1.625;

There is a half-inch tube running perpendicular to the main body. That's the mouthpiece with one end plugged.

There are also 2 holes (not counting the ends of the tube) and you can see them in the picture. That's where air escapes. One opposite the mouthpiece measures .625 and the other one, also seen, at about a 90 degrees from the .625 hole is the other one and it is .250 in.

The ends are plugged by the operator's palms, so I see no reason why they couldn't be permanently blocked.

Again, Pokey, this one works fine but it doesn't get out like a real owl. Guessing the sound chamber must be larger.

I have another design that uses a can with a hole drilled into the side and a mouthpiece like a copper tube soldered to the can so when blowing the air goes over the only hole. Again, it works fine, too, but I used a can that was a bit too small.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow Glenway I would have to see that I person looks interesting


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm wondering why it cannot be made in more of a square design, so that any big boring operation can be eliminated. Simply 4 sides and 2 end caps. I'm still in the market if you can make it work. Lots of time before spring turkey season. Could be a "hoot."


----------

